# Reading at an older age



## debbie in seattle (Jan 11, 2016)

I've been an avid reader my entire life and have noticed as I've aged, I'm not as interested in a good book.   I'll find a title, pick it up at the library and it just sits.    Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Rowan (Jan 11, 2016)

I do the same thing .  If I start a book and set it aside  for a few  days I have  a  hard  time  getting  back  into  it .  I spend  a lot  more  time  on  my tablet  or  computer .


----------



## jujube (Jan 11, 2016)

With my eye problems, it's getting harder to read for a long time.  I have been a rabid reader all my life.  Now, I read in fits and starts....I miss the old days of curling up with a book and reading for hours.


----------



## imp (Jan 11, 2016)

*"Has anyone else noticed this?"

*I have, yes. And suspect the computer time spent is definitely a telling factor, eyestrain, watery eyes, slight headache, I'll shut this down presently, but daggoned if I'll feel much like reading a book then!   

imp


----------



## AprilT (Jan 11, 2016)

If it's a really good book, I'll find my way back to it and finish it in a timely matter, but, otherwise, the eyestrain from time spent on the pc hampers some of my enjoyment of spending time with the many books I have sitting waiting for me to finish as I type this.  Speaking of which, I need to go rest my eyes to get in some reading time, those books aren't going to read themselves.  I think, I'm going to see it I can find some really engrossing materials on audio books in the next week after I finish what I have on hand, sometimes that's a good way to enjoy a good book as well, when you just want to sit back and relax without strain on the eyes, you just have to be careful not to sleep through most of the reading as I've done on one or two.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 12, 2016)

A nice thing about reading on my IPad Kindle app is I can enlarge the size of the type. I have had to do this a couple of times since I've had my tablet. I do read a lot and between eye strain and beginning cataracts the type can become very fuzzy.


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 12, 2016)

I LOVE my KINDLE! I am a very fast reader and can get through at least three books a week, even though I don't read for more than an hour or two a day.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 12, 2016)

Yes, I suffer from eye strain too and just recently found out that I have Macular Degeneration in both eyes, so....it ain't going to get any better.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 12, 2016)

Sorry to hear that, Jackie. I have my eye appointment next Tuesday and will see what's going on. Cataracts were mentioned last time I went. There was also glaucoma in my family.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 12, 2016)

Pappy said:


> A nice thing about reading on my IPad Kindle app is I can enlarge the size of the type. I have had to do this a couple of times since I've had my tablet. I do read a lot and between eye strain and beginning cataracts the type can become very fuzzy.



I lack dexterity with my fingers, I'm always losing my place when I enlarge things on my pad, plus, I lose the eye strain and gain neck strain.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 12, 2016)

Pappy said:


> Sorry to hear that, Jackie. I have my eye appointment next Tuesday and will see what's going on. Cataracts were mentioned last time I went. There was also glaucoma in my family.



Thank you, Pappy, hope your appointment goes well.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 12, 2016)

Jackie22 said:


> Thank you, Pappy, hope your appointment goes well.



I missed that about your eyes, sorry to read what's happened to you as well Jackie, such an awful thing to happen to such a lovely person.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 12, 2016)

Thank you April, I'll see a specialist soon to see which type I have, lots of contradicting info on the net about it, no use worrying too much about it, just do the best I can.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 12, 2016)

Pappy, good luck on your appointment. Jackie, I am so sorry you are faced with this.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 12, 2016)

I read a lot of books on my iPad...and it's much easier than a real book..you can choose your type size.  I'm a very fast reader and it seems I enjoy fiction more than non lately..especially biographies.  I don't like long, draggy novels anymore.


----------



## Greeneyes (Jan 13, 2016)

I  read a lot when I was in school but over the decades, rarely read at all except when I am on the pc or rarely if an autobiography interests me.


----------

